# Love is patient, Love is kind.



## candyxxx

Hello everyone Please translate the following bible quote for me "Love is patient, Love is kind."

It is for a thesis i am doing for a final exam so i need to get the polish translation 100% correct. 

Any help with be greatly appreciated. 

thank you


----------



## LilianaB

Miłość jest cierpliwa, miłosc jest łaskawa.


----------



## candyxxx

thanks Lilana  "Miłość cierpliwa jest, łaskawa jest" - is the google translate version, is it wrong?


----------



## inter1908

Maybe not wrong, but too poetic. Remember it has to be "miłość".


----------



## candyxxx

ok  thank you so much


----------



## LilianaB

Candyxxx, the version I gave you is the one they sang as a psalm in church. Happy New Year.


----------



## candyxxx

Awesome! same to you  all the best for 2012


----------



## dreamlike

It merits a mention that a literal translation wouldn't go like that. Kind usually means "miły, dobry, życzliwy" but rarely "łaskawy. But indeed, that's the way we translate Paul's first letter to the Corinthians. 
_
Miłość cierpliwa jest, 
  łaskawa jest. 
  Miłość nie zazdrości, 
  nie szuka poklasku, 
  nie unosi się pychą;_


----------



## BezierCurve

If we go this far, why not get back to the scripts...

"Χρηστευεται· It is tender and compassionate in itself, and kind and obliging to others; it is mild, gentle, and benign; and, if called to suffer, inspires the sufferer with the most amiable sweetness, and the most tender affection. It is also submissive to all the dispensations of God; and creates trouble to no one."


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> It merits a mention that a literal translation wouldn't go like that. Kind usually means "miły, dobry, życzliwy" but rarely "łaskawy.


In contemporary Polish ‘kind’ can be translated as ‘łaskawy’ in a context that involves a great inequality between the person being kind and the person that receives the kindness, like between a god and a human. It may also be used as an old fashioned (and exaggerated) civility “bardzo Pan łaskawy” (you are so kind, Sir) or “czy byłby Pan tak łaskawy?” (could you possibly be so kind, Sir?).


----------



## majlo

That's right. Although I'm wondering which use is overwhelmingly more common.


----------

